# Loveland Pass Avalanche



## love2ski2fast (May 21, 2007)

Dumb - dumb and dumber - post article said they had no avy gear at all.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Here's the Summit Daily version:
Boarder 'swims' out of avalanche on Loveland Pass | SummitDaily.com

I just don't get it. High danger on that aspect, no beacon, no shovel... That area slides all the time. (Just found out from the story that it is referred to as 'Idiot's Cornice.') It is only time before there is a real tragety on Loveland Pass. There are too many skiers/riders out there that think it is a controlled, resort type atmosphere. I frequently drive the pass to avoid the tunnel and just comparing those with packs to those without (with at least has a possibility of having the appropriate gear) and the ratio is unbelievable.

Please... If you go, have the appropriate education and tools to give yourself and your companions a chance. And, check the danger rose on CAIC.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

The 9 news blurb says, "All of the people in the group decided to call it a day and left the ski area. No one was seriously injured."

Hopefully a bunch of people will think this happened at the ski area called Loveland and I will be able to park near the front row even when I wake up late.

The news outlets in Colorado need to have someone who does some outdoor sports do the write-ups on these things when they happen. It reminds me of of the blurbs that we see from whitewater accidents.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Accidents: Colorado - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center

Study the old accidents so you don't make the same mistake yourself.

People have experienced tragedy at loveland pass.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Looking good out there, that's for sure.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Well heres your problem...
"A Denver snowboarder"


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

If you were with this guy that went down the mountain in an avalanche, would you ski down the same slope after him or would you go down to a safer slope, descend it then try to make your way over to him. If you go straight down the same way after him, do you go down immediately after the avy has passed or wait some time?

Seems like time is of the essence and i would go quickly down the same slope (avy danger seems non-existant) however, that cornice was de-stabailized from the removal of snow from below after the initiation of the avy.


----------



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

I like hearing that this guy was/is "experienced" in the backcountry. He is what, 25? How much "experience" does he have at that age? Then the news channels go interviewing him making him look like a hero for surviving. Hopefully search and rescue sends him a nice fat bill to pay for his "experience"

PS: Better buy your girlfriend something nice for xmas


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

Every situation is different so you always have to determine threats that may still exist such as a large crown or the remaining slope above the slide path that has yet to slide. Judging by the pictures of this particular slide I would think you would be fine to descend the slide path although your skis wouldn't appreciate it much. You could descend right next to the slide path and if it started to go escape into the path that already slid. The cornice/crown still poses a threat but if it wanted to go you would think it would have gone when the event occurred. Of course this could or could not be the case and you always need to access the risk you are willing to accept in these kinds of situations. 

Generally I feel just fine descending slide paths where avalanches have already occurred in recent times. Obviously if you rescue your buddy and think the cornice is going to go move ASAP to a place you feel is safe. If your buddy is hurt and you think you are still at risk better to move and then access injuries.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

I think back to my formative years in the backcountry. It definitely took a few years and way too many close calls before I got my head screwed on straight.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Avalanche.org - Home Page every one needs to spend time on this site.


----------

